# Looking for a graphic designer



## Pjc24soc (Sep 13, 2013)

We are a new screen printing and embroidery company starting out and I am looking for a graphic designer to work per job for now. 
Any one interested?


----------



## atomicaxe (Sep 23, 2013)

What turn around time are you looking at? Have you thought about your pay rate? are you looking for full color work? spot color work? custom illustration? etc.


----------



## Pjc24soc (Sep 13, 2013)

I would like the turn around time to be as quick as possible but not a rush job...i guess turn around time would be dependent on the job...i need to do a little bit more research as far as pay rates...we are just starting out with a 6 color press so it would be more than 6 color...we wont be starting with halftones etc..simple to start...basic prints no more than 6 color...we aren't looking for cookie cutter designs...ex our first few jobs are for a farm, a local farmers market and an agricultural group in a local town...looking for fun designs edgy designs.


----------



## Pjc24soc (Sep 13, 2013)

I actually have something now that I need a graphic designer to look at..I have a color copy of a cat and I need the color taken out and just the outline. so I can screen print the outline of the kat in one color.
if anyone is interested i can send you file


----------



## macparks (May 25, 2011)

Pjc24soc said:


> We are a new screen printing and embroidery company starting out and I am looking for a graphic designer to work per job for now.
> Any one interested?


I am a graphic designer, feel free to look over my website at macparksdesign.com and I can assist you with whatever you need. Feel free to PM me or call. 
Thanks Jeremy


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

I do freelance design as well, I prefer it when I'm slow in the shop. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Pam,
Please have a look at samples here and email if interested. Thanks!
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
[email protected]


----------



## aaron05 (Dec 5, 2012)

hello! I am a freelance graphic artist. fell free to pm me! we can talk.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

You can check out some of our stuff here 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.344474475636551.83075.343495152401150&type=3

e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## andreea (Jan 20, 2013)

I am a graphic designer and illustrator. You can see some of my designs here: Design Bite


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

Good day!

We deal mainly with tee shirt designs and artwork services for the screen printing industry. You're welcome to check out our website. We also provide consultation and advice for printing any artwork. 

Cheers, 

- Ethan


----------



## atomicaxe (Sep 23, 2013)

My rates vary due to the work involved and the sort of art release your client needs. Standard design work (one or two color is the same rate) has a basic rate, when you start adding on custom illustration work vs stock art and other things like needing to have the intellectual property rights released to the client ... things can get as expensive as the client wants. That is sort of why I asked what YOUR pay rate is (per design, per hour, etc) and knowing what you would expect your clients would pay for something like that ... since after all it is an external service that would ultimately have to have the cost transfer to the customer ... so when you come up with a fee it's easier to judge if what we do would match what you would pay. For example, if your pay rate is $35 a job and you would need 2 proofs and 3 revisions ... what would that get you from us would differ greatly depending on our experience, skill and overhead (we all have it) for example, I myself could only offer minor illustration services (maybe), one revision and you wouldn't get an intellectual property release from me so even though you paid for the art, it would neither be yours or your customers ... you would have a general use release but could neither trademark it or protect it in any way. And that is all because I've been doing this long enough to know how exactly fast I work and what I can produce without issue for a customer. that price would also get a sketch proof pack which would consist of 6-10 rough pen and ink sketches and would get an i.p. release since it's basically you looking for ideas for your client and need someone to do the basic grunt work to explore ideas and anything you get from the sketch stage is drastically different than what I would produce as a designer.

So, yeah ... you'll need to figure out where your prices will range and what you expect to get out of said work since services and rates vary from designer to designer.


----------

